# Why Hello there, Good Sir!



## Meanderer (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (May 19, 2018)

Oh yes,  English  IS  a foreign  language.


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)




----------



## jujube (May 20, 2018)

I always liked: "What's for pudding?"  "Uh, pudding?"  "No, jam tarts."


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2018)

US Sweater = UK Jumper


----------



## Manatee (May 27, 2018)

We speak different dialects of the same language.  They do that in other languages also.

Americans speak different dialects such as Brooklynese, redneck, Bostonian and  NewAwlins.


----------



## terry123 (May 28, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Oh yes,  English  IS  a foreign  language.


You got that right, Falcon!!


----------



## Bee (May 28, 2018)

We reckon that about American being a foreign language.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 28, 2018)

Bee said:


> We reckon that about American being a foreign language.


Bee, I always loved the word "reckon", like in the expression _"I reckon..."_ ​.  It used to be popular here.  My older relatives used it a lot. But it's disappearing now I think. Kinda sad.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 23, 2019)

NancyNGA said:


> Bee, I always loved the word "reckon", like in the expression _"I reckon..."_ ​.  It used to be popular here.  My older relatives used it a lot. But it's disappearing now I think. Kinda sad.




Some still say "I'm fixing to...".


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2019)

Manatee said:


> Some still say "I'm fixing to...".



MY NC friend on another forum, says that a lot ^^^..I think it's cute!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2019)

Not only are they "fixen' to", they're also "fixen'" supper, as if it was broken.... but it is cute.layful:


----------



## terry123 (Apr 23, 2019)

I have to admit we say and hear a lot of "fixen" around here.  Sometimes it actually gets done.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 23, 2019)

A word I often hear on NFL commentary is'winningest'.Over here we would say 'most successful'.We would never say the former!


----------

